# Dog keeps throwing up white foam



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

My sheltie throws up white foam occasionally (once every few days), we took him to the vet 5 days ago but his organ performance and white blood cell count was normal. The vet sent us home with antibiotics which I didn't use since his white blood cell count was normal and he was looking better. Is there anything I should do?

Also, I got some free boneless pork, is it ok to feed this as one meal and give a chicken back, turkey back, or other bone heavy meal in the afternoon?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

When is he throwing up this white foam? Hours after a meal? Right before? 

What are you feeding this dog on a regular basis, treats and supplements included?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

In my experience, white foam has always been a respiratory thing. If he's doing it every few days it shouldn't be a big deal, just a doggie cough.


----------



## Siena (Nov 7, 2010)

The first time was right after a meal and the second time was before he ate anything.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about it if it's okay happened a few times.


----------

